# Spare 30m bar regulator, where to buy?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I've recently had my wall mounted 30m bar regulator fail, its been replaced under warranty but I intend to start carrying a spare.

Where is the best place to get one and will they sell these to joe public?

I've seen a few on ebay around £13 but not sure i'm comfortable buying gas related items this way.


pete


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

That sounds like a good idea Pete - I think I'll follow suit.

There are a couple in the CAK catalogue.


(Around £38 apiece plus P&P)


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete

We bought one from Gaslow at one of the shows last year. Can't remember the exact price but it was a lot less that £38, somewhere around the £20 mark I think. Suggest you give them a ring - and make sure you mount it high up above the bottle outlet.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks you two,

Never thought of CAK Tanks, good idea, i'll give them a bell tommorrow and see what price I can get.

Mine is actually about level with the bottle outlet and mounted horizontally, I don't think it would be possible to mount it any higher due to the gas locker height, do you reckon that will be ok?

Ken, did you get one because yours failed or just as a spare?


pete


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete

No, ours didn't fail, we were just replacing the German one fitted as original equipment to the van, I've got a spare German one if you want one? :lol: :lol: 

Seriously, the Gaslow one seems a sound enough job and performs OK, it's really important to mount them high though to avoid failures. If you can't get it high enough then I would leave a loop in the pipe between the bottle and regulator that hangs down so it collects any residue. That way any deposits should accumulate at the bottom of the loop instead of going straight into the regulator. You can also disconnect it occasionally and shake it out to check for any suspicious substances.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

I have one which i took off my brand new motorhome , was only used for the weekend i picked it up , ( Onboard refillable gas fitted ) . Can supply it with the gas ( red ) pipe as well.....

£20.00 INCL. P&P

Cheers Mark


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for your offer Mark but i'd rather get one from a retailer, then i'd have options for getting a refund if it fails, as quite a lot have done recently  . How come you didn't use that regulator for your current set up?

Ken, don't know if you read my other truma trauma post but Gaslow are about to launch some new stainless steel bottle to regulator pipes to hopefully stop all this residue problem in the pipes.
£29.80 for a .45mtr pipe 
£32.85 for a .74mtr pipe 
£40.00 for a 1.5mtr pipe 
Those prices seem a bit steep to me 8O 

As I would need 2 then carrying a spare regulator is the better option.

pete


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Pete the setup on my van is a refillable type that uses its own onboard regulator , hence the reason why the Trauma regulator was removed

Cheers Mark


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Strewth Pete, what prices.    

Like you say, cheaper to keep a spare regulator.

I'm not sure how they reckon that steel pipes will cure the problem though - perhaps I should read the other topic?

Here's another angle on the spare regulator though:
When we bought our new van it had the German 30mb regulator which fits direct onto the German bottle. We wanted to use the van but couldn't get 30mb regulator for the UK bottle straight away so I just used a 37mb UK one that I had on the shelf (direct to bottle fitting). It worked fine, couldn't tell any difference, only replaced it with the correct one so not to invalidate any warranty. If you think about it the difference in pressure is very small. So if it's just a question of carrying a spare in case of emergency why not just carry a cheapo 37mb one to get you out of the proverbial until you can buy a new 30mb one? You just need a spare coupling hose with a push fit and hose clip instead of the screw fitting to couple it up.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Ken, I'll certainly bear that in mind.

I think the theory behind the stainless pipes is that as there is no rubber involved in their construction so it should stop the 'plasticizing' that happens in the conventional pipes, something like that.

My Truma saga is >here< if you've got a spare half hour :roll:

pete.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Pete,

There are some regulators at http://www.waudbys.co.uk/?search=Gas+regulators I don't know if they are what you need.

I've carried a spare 37mb reg for years.

Don


----------

